# Clip Art pics for business card?



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I have a Clip Art pic of truck/plow for my business card, but I need a Clip Art pic of spreader, v-box, whatever that can clearly show salting/sanding service. Thanks.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Where did you find the clip art of the plow? I have one but dont really like it and have been looking forever for one. Good luck on finding a spreader pic!


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Yeah me too !!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't find a decent clipart for a plow or a spreader. How about posting the link you found it at?


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

My wife does most of the computer stuff for me as far as designing logos and such shes a heck of a lot better doing that type of thing then me.
She found this plow truck on a clip art website and the picture of the mower she scanned in and saved & then imported it to the clipart program.

Dan


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I have the exact same clip art pic of a truck/plow on Dan's business card. I got it from my Microsoft Words program. You will need to be online when you are running the program, so the system will automatically pull out the Clip Art off their site. 

To do so, click on INSERT, scroll down to PICTURE, and there will be a new scroll down window on the right, click on CLIP ART. Then when it open up, type in SNOWPLOW, and that is how I got mine.


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yoy can try www.clipart.com search for snow plowing.


----------



## NHSnow (Nov 18, 2003)

I found a clip art for an ad I was putting together. Liked it and used it. The original is color but I made it grayscale for the ad. I have attached the original color .jpg file.


----------



## UDP (Nov 26, 2003)

what is the easiest way to make your "own" cards with out having to by greeting card software? WorD?


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I use Microsoft Publisher for my business cards. It can do most anything you need it to do. It is much better than a greeting card program, but it is much more involved. Believe it or not, I have made all my logos from scratch. Check it out:


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

WOW! That looks really bad on this site! I had to modify it to make available for uploading, but I think you guys get the picture.


----------

